# Team Christmas Tree: The best gifts are found under the Christmas Tree



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

We are happy to see you here!


@Nataly
@Whitebeard
@King1
@President Raiden
@Virus
@GRIMMM
@Superman
@Zensuki
@Crow
@aww <3 fuck u <3333
@indrasarrow
@Suigetsu
@David
@A. Waltz






* The best gifts are found under the Christmas Tree*



*Spoiler*: __ 



@aww <3 fuck u <3333 - Changed avatar on November 30th, the beginning of the event
@Suigetsu - changed avatar on November 30th
@President Raiden - changed avatar on November 30th
@Virus - changed avatar on November 30th
@Zensuki - changed avatar on November 30th
@Crow - changed avatar on November 30th
@Nataly - changed avatar on November 30th
@Superman - changed avatar on November 30th
@King1 - changed avatar on November 30th
@A. Waltz - changed avatar on December 1st
@GRIMMM - changed avatar on December 1st
@indrasarrow - changed avatar on December 1st
@Whitebeard - changed avatar on December 1st
@David - changed avatar on December 3rd





*Spoiler*: __ 




It's Christmas, it's snowing,
It's magical, it's falling
All around the Team Snow.
Its players are enjoying.

It's silent and pure
Nothing can break through.
And the saying is true
About the Team Snow score.


Holidays are here
Everyone wants presents.
In December, all the people
Turn into Team Gifts.

What to give to someone?
Only the greatest, only the best
And don't forget about your own.
Bring the most precious gift
To your cozy home.


Today is Christmas,
Your city is waiting for a secret.
It is waking up from cold
And waits for magic to happen.

Today is so much fun!
Sparkles are everywhere!
Noisy busy holiday,
Light your Christmas lights!


You won't see him in spring
You won't see him in summer.
But in the coldest month
He comes around
To spread joy and love.
He is the part of NF Santa Bros
The coolest Santa there ever was.




*Attention: *
_❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.
*
Keep in mind the next upcoming task and its deadline*

In this thread you can complete your team tasks, have general convos and receive your gifts. Be friendly.
Mods you can tag if needing some help here regarding the event: @ane @Bontakun @Rinoa @Majin Lu @White Wolf 
if there is another matter to care of here, call any mod online.

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Whitebeard
@King1
@President Raiden
@Virus
@GRIMMM
@Superman
@Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Please, read you tasks: 

@Zensuki
@Crow
@aww <3 fuck u <3333
@indrasarrow
@Suigetsu
@David
@A. Waltz


----------



## Everlong (Nov 30, 2018)

gonna wrekc\ this game


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

I see some familiar faces here
I can get us in the win, no problem. I was a team leader in the Halloween event, and this event seems even more exciting


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 30, 2018)

hohohoho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

The thing to do right now would be all the team mates change their avys to Christmas-related theme, this way you will get more points because it is counted per day. if you guys need help with that, please let me know, I can definitely help out in that department


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

Lets get into the spirit of the game. Christmas spirit baby!

Alright team, we need to come up with a motto for the green team! The Green is best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

I seriously can't express how thrilled this is!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

post post post. Getting a Christmas avy now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> post post post. Getting a Christmas avy now.


Your avatar lacks a santa hat, or a coca cola or some christmas sphere ear rings?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Your avatar lacks a santa hat, or a coca cola or some christmas sphere ear rings?



Santa hat added!


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu 
Task Updates:
@aww <3 fuck u <3333 @Suigetsu and @President Raiden have set their Christmas avatars. Their points can start counting from now on


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm do we know who our buddies are yet? I'd try to give a rep or write a poem early.

Might have missed reading something.

Thanks @Nataly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Hmm do we know who our buddies are yet? I'd try to give a rep or write a poem early.
> 
> Might have missed reading something.
> 
> Thanks @Nataly!


You are very welcome.
Majin Lu has mentioned that our buddies have already been selected and you will receive a PM with a further information about it.

I advise all of you guys to keep a track of your presents and tasks you are doing in your SCR thread for an easy tracking


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> You are very welcome.
> Majin Lu has mentioned that our buddies have already been selected and you will receive a PM with a further information about it.
> 
> I advise all of you guys to keep a track of your presents and tasks you are doing in your SCR thread for an easy tracking



Cool thanks a lot .


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Cool thanks a lot .


Of course, I will try my best to keep an eye for all the individual tasks so everyone here gets the most points and our teams wins


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome to the best team 

@King1
@Virus
@GRIMMM
@Superman[/USER}
[USER=247388]@Zensuki
@Crow
@indrasarrow
@David
@A. Waltz[/USER]


----------



## Virus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey guys!!

@Majin Lu i changed my avatar ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Virus said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> @Majin Lu i changed my avatar ^^


One Piece Usopp related, nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Christmas song suggestion:


.

Was trying to also find an anime themed song haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

It would be nice if we can come up with a Christmas song related to a Christmas tree since it's the name of our team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> It would be nice if we can come up with a Christmas song related to a Christmas tree since it's the name of our team



True .

This came to mind:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> True .
> 
> This came to mind:


I really like those, thank you for the suggestions Raiden!


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 30, 2018)

fucking vegans christmas trees always trying to flaunt their moral superiority 

i mean... merry christmas y'all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> fucking vegans christmas trees always trying to flaunt their moral superiority
> 
> i mean... merry christmas y'all


We are very friendly Christmas trees around here, Bonta
And thank you, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm are we allowed to ask someone else to make the avy for our buddy ? Wanted to be sure just in case. Also wanted to give something of as high quality as possible.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Hmm are we allowed to ask someone else to make the avy for our buddy ? Wanted to be sure just in case. Also wanted to give something of as high quality as possible.


I am sure we are. What matters is the final result and you care and attention. So go right ahead with that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I am sure we are. What matters is the final result and you care and attention. So go right ahead with that!



Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 30, 2018)

you can ask someone to make an avy. you have to draw and compose for the other gifts yourself though! 

make sure you think about what your buddy likes when gifting them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> True .
> 
> This came to mind:



I liked the first one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 30, 2018)

im on mobile so someone post some avis i can use
maybe a christmas tree with like candles or like a nice glowy look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> im on mobile so someone post some avis i can use
> maybe a christmas tree with like candles or like a nice glowy look


Let me see what I can come up with

@Majin Lu avatar change 
Would you mind letting us know if the avy or set doesn't apply for the theme, please


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Let me see what I can come up with
> 
> @Majin Lu avatar change
> Would you mind letting us know if the avy or set doesn't apply for the theme, please


Christmas things, winter, gifts, etc. I'm not that restrict.

But if I think it doesn't fit to receive prize, I'll let you all now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> Christmas things, winter, gifts, etc. I'm not that restrict.
> 
> But if I think it doesn't fit to receive prize, I'll let you all now.


Thank you for clarification and keeping an eye for it!


----------



## Virus -- Tasks (Nov 30, 2018)

Here are the tasks so we have them all here 

*Individual Tasks*

❆ Change your avatar (Christmas themed)
Any time from now until the end of the event. Tag me when you change it (in your team thread).


❆ Secret Santa
Give gifts to your randomly assigned Buddy without revealing your identity!

Remaining anonymous is as simple as creating one thread and leaving gifts and messages in  and it will be moved to a public area by elves. Make sure to TAG YOUR BUDDY in the message!

*Important:* Entries and Misc is a section where only you can see your thread aside from mods. So in that one thread you will create for this event you will post your rep messages and gifts for your Buddy and a mod will deliver all them instead of you. We ask you tag your Buddy there so it is easier to track him/her. He/she isn't going to get a not a notification.


❆ Until December 6, 8:00AM UTC:
Send a nice Christmas themed video to your Buddy


❆ Until December 11, 8:00AM UTC:
Make a 175 x 250 avatar for your Buddy


❆ Until December 16, 8:00AM UTC:
Write a poem to your Buddy


❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.


❆ Until December 23, 8:00AM UTC:
Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa (in this thread) . Then guess your Secret Santa's identity!


❆ Until December 24, 8:00AM UTC:
Draw something nice for your Buddy.
You can sign it because it will only be delivered during Christmas.


*Team Tasks*


❆ Choose your team motto and a Christmas themed song.
Deadline: December 11, 8:00AM UTC


❆ Write 4 poems as a gift to the other 4 teams
Deadline: December 24, 8:00AM UTC

Each poem must have as theme the name of the team that will receive it.
*Advice: *Try to divide your team in 4 groups so each group can work on a poem.


*All Tasks Completed*


*2 boxes: *Secret Santa completed no elaborate tasks (avatar and drawing)
*3 boxes: *Secret Santa completed at least one elaborate task
*4 boxes: *Secret Santa completed both elaborate tasks

*Important: *The Guessing Task doesn't count as part of the all tasks completed​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you, Virus, I was going to get all the tasks here myself so we don't get confused


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks a lot Virus! That makes things easier : ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, Virus, I was going to get all the tasks here myself so we don't get confused





President Raiden said:


> Thanks a lot Virus! That makes things easier : ).



No worries!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

As for the Halloween event, we can come up with a team name, logo, and I already have ideas for the banner.
It will be epic!


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

@A. Waltz what do you think of this one?


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

@Whitebeard , @King1 , @GRIMMM , @Superman , @Zensuki , @Crow , @indrasarrow , @David , @A. Waltz
It would be a good idea for you to change your avatars to a Christmas theme since it is one of the individual tasks. If you are looking for one, you can browse the  or simply post here and you will be hooked up with one. You get more chances to get more points if you change ASAP since avy change is counted daily.

We are going to come up with a _team name, team logo, and a song_ if it is OK with you guys. if you have any suggestions related to this, please share. 

Here are some song suggestions. In my opinion, they should be Christmas Tree related since it is the main theme for our team:



President Raiden said:


>



To keep things in mind, here are all the tasks. Has every one of you received PM with your buddy you are supposed to sent present to? 
It has been stated here by Bontakun that the avatar for your buddy can be done by someone as; however, other tasks have to be done by you. 
You have a question, post it here
You have a suggestion, post it here.

Let's do this!


Virus said:


> *Individual Tasks*
> 
> ❆ Change your avatar (Christmas themed)
> Any time from now until the end of the event. Tag me when you change it (in your team thread).
> ...


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

As I have mentioned earlier, I have ideas for the banner, I will finish working on it tomorrow and show you teammates some examples


----------



## King1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> If you are looking for one, you can browse the  or simply post here and you will be hooked up with one.


Can you hook me up with one?


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

King1 said:


> Can you hook me up with one?


Have you looked in the giveaway thread?
If you have, what stocks do you have in mind or any ideas, for instance?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2018)

@Nataly if I can get someone to get me a good Shantae Christmas set, I will.


----------



## King1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Have you looked in the giveaway thread?
> If you have, what stocks do you have in mind or any ideas, for instance?


I have taken one of the Avys your provided in the NF Giveaways 

It's really beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Nov 30, 2018)

@Majin Lu I have changed my Avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Suggested name: "Christmas Tree Pirates"

.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Superman said:


> @Nataly if I can get someone to get me a good Shantae Christmas set, I will.


I'll see what I can do


King1 said:


> I have taken one of the Avys your provided in the NF Giveaways
> 
> It's really beautiful


Awesome! I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Suggested name: "Christmas Tree Pirates"
> 
> .


Noted, Raiden


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I'll see what I can do


Trying to find that old santafied thread. I am sure my old one is there.


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2018)

Do we have a song? If not can it be All I want for Christmas is You


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2018)

Changed my ava to Santa Luffy bby


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

Crow said:


> Do we have a song? If not can it be All I want for Christmas is You


Raiden has suggested some. And your idea has been noted


Superman said:


> Trying to find that old santafied thread. I am sure my old one is there.


It is not a set since I couldn't find any good quality stock 



Crow said:


> Changed my ava to Santa Luffy bby


Wonderful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 1, 2018)

Could someone make this into avy size


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 1, 2018)

Christmas trees > your fav


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Could someone make this into avy size


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @A. Waltz what do you think of this one?


wait can i get one of young reese witherspoon in legally blonde im p sure she dressed up as a sexy santa in that right? 
or one of a sexy male celebrity in christmas theme


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 1, 2018)

OR 

an eren x historia christmas themed ava from attack on titan ~~~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Raiden has suggested some. And your idea has been noted
> 
> It is not a set since I couldn't find any good quality stock



Thank you nataly. I am ready to use this....but I am finding it difficult to save my current avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Could someone make this into avy size


the snow effect looks cool


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you guys! I'll rep you back soon, I have reached my 16th limit for the day


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 1, 2018)

I'll start getting my stuff sorted today @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a gift to deliver:


Happy Holidays @indrasarrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2018)

elf is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

Someone wants this delivered:

I got just the thing @David even though I hardly knew ye Kappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> elf is here



I can be here all I want! 

_runs behind a christmas tree and disappears_


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu - changed AV & Sig, tagged as requested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> wait can i get one of young reese witherspoon in legally blonde im p sure she dressed up as a sexy santa in that right?
> or one of a sexy male celebrity in christmas theme


She was dressed as a Playboy bunny


A. Waltz said:


> OR
> 
> an eren x historia christmas themed ava from attack on titan ~~~


I couldn't find any cool stock for this.

But here is a sexy Ian Somerhalder if you like it


Change your avy sooner rather than later since you will get more points the quicker you do it.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

Only three people from our team haven't changed their avatars yet. If you guys do, that would make us awesome!
@indrasarrow @A. Waltz @David 

You can always change your avys to other Christmas related later on too, keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arrow (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Only three people from our team haven't changed their avatars yet. If you guys do, that would make us awesome!
> @indrasarrow @A. Waltz @David
> 
> You can always change your avys to other Christmas related later on too, keep that in mind.


sorry, got one now.  @Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

indrasarrow said:


> sorry, got one now.


Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> She was dressed as a Playboy bunny
> 
> I couldn't find any cool stock for this.
> 
> ...


thank you i love it i will change it right away!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu i changed my ava!


do i need to change my status too? 

what is the next deadline ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> @Majin Lu i changed my ava!
> 
> 
> do i need to change my status too?
> ...


Only the avatar.

Next deadline is December 6, 8am UTC. Send a xmas themed video to your buddy. Create a thread to send your gifts in the section I pointed in the PM.


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

Delivery from Santa:

"Let's do this @Virus"

"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

Aw @Majin Lu I had changed my avatar yesterday and forgot to tag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu Got my avy too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

As a Team, we need to choose our team song  and come up with a motto.

I like the idea of having _Christmas Tree_ as *our song*, do you guys agree with the choice? (Thanks to Raiden for suggesting)

*Spoiler*: _Song_ 







For a *Motto*, I have two suggestions:
- The best gifts are found under the Christmas Tree
- Light up like a Christmas Tree

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

And as promised, I made a cute banner, will change it later for OP with a few adjustments I have in mind
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

We go with the first motto. And yeah we go with "Oh Christmas Tree" as our song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

If everyone likes Superman's idea, I'm up for it, and we would complete some team tasks that way


----------



## Virus (Dec 1, 2018)

Sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Zensuki delivery from Santa:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 1, 2018)

@Superman delivery from Santa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 1, 2018)

omg im loving the sasusaku fan art !!! have they had any new interactions since the salad paternity test arc?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 1, 2018)

[USERGROUP=521]@Team Tree[/USERGROUP] 

Hi! If it is the first time you are here, just know we are in your team thread! Welcome! 

*Read yours tasks here:* 

*Q & A*

*Q: Do I need to keep the same avatar until the end of this events?*
A: You don't. You can change it anytime you wish to. It is just you will get the daily avatar prize for the days you did wear a Christmas themed avatar.

*Q: How will I deliver my gifts and reps to my Buddy?*
A: You will create one thread in this section: 
It is a secret section where only you and the mods can see your thread, so don't worry about tagging your Buddy there that he/she will not get a notification.

You can let a rep message (with or without a clue of who you are) in that thread and after 2 day, you can let another rep message until you reach 10 given reps. Tag @Santa's Elf too because he is the one delivering the reps.

About the gifts, you can ask someone to make an avatar in your place, but the drawing and poem tasks must be done by you.

*Q: Santa's Elf delivered the rep one day after I requested the rep message. When will I can send another rep message again?*
A: Don't worry if it was delivered a little late. What does matter is the moment you posted the message in your event thread requesting it to be delivered. You will can post another rep deliver request 2 days after that.

*Q: Do I have to wear the avatar I received as a gift?*
A: If you don't feel like it, you don't have to. Wearing it isn't required but appreciated.

*Q: My Buddy has his/her profile closed, so it isn't easy to stalk him/her and know what he/she likes.*
A: Try to use the search function to find his/her posts: 
Write his/her name in "Posted by Member:" and make sure the option "Search in Forums:" is set for _All Forums_.

*Q: What does "The Guessing Task doesn't count here." mean?*
A: That means it doesn't matter if you guessed your Secret Santa wrong, if you did all the other tasks, you still will get the boxes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks, Lu, very helpful.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 1, 2018)

@Majin Lu changed my avatar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 1, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Zensuki delivery from Santa:



This secret santa


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks a lot @Majin Lu  and @Nataly 

Banner is awesome : ).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 2, 2018)

hi tree i feel really depressed lately i cant believe im reaching out on here 
but one of the self help thingies said if u feel lonely to try to reach out to like friends or give em a call and i have none so i thought id chat here hi how r u all this evening what do you do when you feel uninspired and unmotivated


----------



## Nataly (Dec 2, 2018)

@Majin Lu 
I think we have decided with the motto and the song for our team tasks. 

_Christmas Tree_ as *our song*

*Spoiler*: _Song_ 







*Motto*
- The best gifts are found under the Christmas Tree

I wouldn't mind getting the OP if that is OK. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@A. Waltz delivery from Santa


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@Nataly delivery from Santa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

@Crow delivery from Santa:


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 2, 2018)

Delivery from Santa 

"Avatar for the fittest @David

"


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Crow delivery from Santa:



aww thanks I'm about to wear it


----------



## Nataly (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you @Majin Lu for setting up the OP, I appreciate it!

I've updated and polished the OP. Take a look, and please, let me know if you notice any mistakes/ issues or if you think something else needs to be added.

Remember to send a Christmas video to your assigned buddy in Entries & Misc section, you have until December 6th to do that.

@David do you even read this thread?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 2, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Thank you @Majin Lu for setting up the OP, I appreciate it!
> 
> I've updated and polished the OP. Take a look, and please, let me know if you notice any mistakes/ issues or if you think something else needs to be added.
> 
> ...


I've changed the thread's title.

About the dates of avatar being changed: I'm always checking all users around 00:00-2:00 am UTC, it was the time I started to post the tasks and tag members into their team threads. That is the moment I start to update the doc I've created to keep track of this daily task. This team is this way right now:

y= day wearing xmas avatar
n= day not wearing xmas avatar

aww <3 fuck u <3333 yy
Suigetsu yy
President Raiden yy
Virus yy
Zensuki yy
Crow yy
Nataly yy
Superman yy
King1 yy
A. Waltz yy
GRIMMM yy
indrasarrow yy
Whitebeard yy
David nn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Dec 3, 2018)

whew @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 3, 2018)

David said:


> whew @Nataly





David said:


>


It was a part of the task, and thank you for changing it 
Editing that part out now


----------



## David (Dec 3, 2018)

Imma remember that


----------



## Nataly (Dec 3, 2018)

David said:


> Imma remember that


For the good of the colony


----------



## Nataly (Dec 3, 2018)

@Majin Lu 
@David has changed his avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

@President Raiden delivery from Santa!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 3, 2018)

Delivery from Santa! Hohoho

_"Happy holidays again @Virus . Hope you enjoy these Ussop Avys. Colours made them!!!"_


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @President Raiden delivery from Santa!



Thaknks! Haha omg the kid at :41 wanted to run away  .


----------



## Nataly (Dec 4, 2018)

Nataly said:


> *Attention: *
> ❆ Until December 6, 8:00AM UTC:
> Send a nice Christmas themed video to your Buddy
> *
> Keep in mind the next upcoming task and its deadline*



Posting this as a reminder for one of the individual tasks. There is still time left for this.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks Nataly!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 4, 2018)

@Virus delivery from Santa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 5, 2018)

Another merry day, another merry delivery.


@Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> thank you!! yes just needed to recharge it seems! thank you ill check out the app!



No problem!


----------



## Nataly (Dec 6, 2018)

The next challenge to keep in mind

❆ Until December 11, 8:00AM UTC:
Make a 175 x 250 avatar for your Buddy


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 6, 2018)

All team tasks have been dealt with already, right?


----------



## Nataly (Dec 6, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> All team tasks have been dealt with already, right?


The last team task is to create poems for other teams, but we have till the end of the event and I will be browsing some ideas soon and post some poems.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 6, 2018)

[USERGROUP=521]@Team Tree[/USERGROUP] 

You still can send your video until 24 hours from now on. Half the prize because the deadline for that task was more than 12 hours ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> The last team task is to create poems for other teams, but we have till the end of the event and I will be browsing some ideas soon and post some poems.



Sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 10, 2018)

I got a delivery for one Whitebeard 


@Whitebeard


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks, secret santa


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh shit that avy is epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 10, 2018)

That is a pretty awesome gift!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@Nataly delivery from Santa 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@A. Waltz 

From Santa:

_Celebrating the nativity of Christ
On the bright holiday of Christmas. 
On this night, we are all like children 
We are waiting for the sky magic. 

A fairy tale will befall on you
One that will strengthen faith your soul.
Let happiness come to the house
In us hope ignites,

Merry Christmas to you!_


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@Zensuki from Santa:


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 11, 2018)

@President Raiden delivery from Santa 

_Twinkle, Twinkle Christmas star,
Way up high is where you are.
Shining there for all to see.
On the tip, top of our tree.
Twinkle, twinkle star so bright.
Shine up there till morning light._


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @President Raiden delivery from Santa
> 
> _Twinkle, Twinkle Christmas star,
> Way up high is where you are.
> ...



Aww this is really nice. Thanks  .


----------



## Nataly (Dec 11, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @Nataly delivery from Santa
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Those are so beautiful!
Thank you, Secret Santa


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2018)

SHIT THE AVY! I FUCKING FORGOT THE AVY!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2018)

It is going to be late....but I am still going to do it along with my poem. @Majin Lu


----------



## Nataly (Dec 12, 2018)

If you have it done or can do it very soon, give it a shot still. Hopefully Lu would understand


----------



## Nataly -- Team Poems (Dec 12, 2018)

@Majin Lu

I have came up with some poems for the teams
If you guys like them, let me know so we can submit this and be done with the last team task 


It's Christmas, it's snowing,
It's magical, it's falling
All around the Team Snow.
Its players are enjoying.

It's silent and pure
Nothing can break through.
And the saying is true
About the Team Snow score.


Holidays are here
Everyone wants presents.
In December, all the people
Turn into Team Gifts.

What to give to someone?
Only the greatest, only the best
And don't forget about your own.
Bring the most precious gift
To your cozy home.


Today is Christmas,
Your city is waiting for a secret.
It is waking up from cold
And waits for magic to happen.

Today is so much fun!
Sparkles are everywhere!
Noisy busy holiday,
Light your Christmas lights!


You won't see him in spring
You won't see him in summer.
But in the coldest month
He comes around
To spread joy and love.
He is the part of NF Santa Bros
The coolest Santa there ever was.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all the teams!​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Dec 12, 2018)

*Individual task reminder*

❆ Until December 16, 8:00AM UTC:
Write a poem to your Buddy


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you so much Nataly. Those look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 13, 2018)

Updated the OP with team poems, and with that *Team Christmas Tree* has completed all the team tasks! We are awesome! 

Now I will try my best at keeping you guys updated with individual tasks coming up so you get as many points as possible. And keep in mind you can send up to 10 reps to your Christmas buddy and that counts for more points as well. 



President Raiden said:


> Thank you so much Nataly. Those look great!


Appreciate it, Raiden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2018)

Aaawwww what happened to our awesome names? I am no longer christmasy


@Majin Lu


----------



## Nataly (Dec 13, 2018)

Nighty the Inconsiderate said:


> Aaawwww what happened to our awesome names? I am no longer christmasy
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu


Skin update issues, I have the same problem.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 13, 2018)

Nighty the Inconsiderate said:


> Aaawwww what happened to our awesome names? I am no longer christmasy
> 
> 
> @Majin Lu





Nighty the Bitey said:


> Skin update issues, I have the same problem.



If you are using the Dark Skin then this is the  as the Light Skin. If you go to change the skin you should see a Dark Skin with CSS Opt In choice.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 13, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> If you are using the Dark Skin then this is the  as the Light Skin. If you go to change the skin you should see a Dark Skin with CSS Opt In choice.


OK, changed it, thank you


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 13, 2018)

Nighty the Bitey said:


> OK, changed it, thank you


No problem~

I had the same problem, it was fine this morning and then several hours later all the staff names were orange.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 13, 2018)

Azeruth said:


> No problem~
> 
> I had the same problem, it was fine this morning and then several hours later all the staff names were orange.


They still appear orange on the regular Dark Skin on the front page and in posts, but that's probably the idea anyway


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@David hohoho 

From Santa:

"_David, Hello! I have something to say,
Another year, we have come a long way,
Narutoforums, is where we all come out and play, 
Keep it up, Merry Christmas and happy holidays"_


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Virus 

_*Celebrate Christmas*
Celebrate Christmas like a pirate
Sailing from the east
Have a major feast
And party like a beast
Celebrate Christmas like a pirate
Buy a big tree
Eat food for free
And party like the VIP
Celebrate Christmas like a pirate
Stretch your arms wide
Enjoy the ride
And party till you die_


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@Suigetsu delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@GRIMMM delivery from the elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@King1 delivery from elves!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 14, 2018)

@shit thread nighty delivery from elves


----------



## Nataly (Dec 14, 2018)

So many presents, how wonderful that is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 16, 2018)

Reminder of another individual task. Hopefully you guys have been sending reps throughout  since you can send up to 10 and get points for each accordingly.

_❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_

Leave a rep message for your buddy through our Entries & Misc elves. You can send them one every two days!
If you let a hint of who you are in a message, you will get x2 boost.
Prize is per rep, cap at 10 reps.


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 17, 2018)

Vote for Itachi Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Voted!



Nataly said:


> Reminder of another individual task. Hopefully you guys have been sending reps throughout  since you can send up to 10 and get points for each accordingly.
> 
> _❆ Until December 21, 8:00AM UTC:
> give a Christmas rep to your Buddy.❆_
> ...



Thanks for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you for voting and you are very welcome!


----------



## Kitakami (Dec 20, 2018)

@Whitebeard from Santa 

_It’s Whitebeard’s Christmas this Year
So get a little giddy everyone and have yourself a beer
Just remember that you should only drink in moderation 
Because it’s Christmas time across the nation_


----------



## Nataly (Dec 21, 2018)

Another reminder, fellow teammates​
❆ Until* December 23*, 8:00AM UTC: Give a speech thanking your Secret Santa in this thread -> . ❆
Prize:

*Spoiler*: __ 




or

(depending on how nice the thank you is)



❆ Until _*December 24*_, 8:00AM UTC: Draw something nice for your Buddy.
You can sign it because it will only be delivered during Christmas.❆

Prize:

*Spoiler*: __ 




(if a simple drawing)
or


(if more elaborated)



According to what Majin Lu said, red socks are great to collect so make sure your speech and drawings are very nice.​


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks Nataly. I think some of the reps I asked to be sent weren't delivered but that's ok. The hints probably weren't any good.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 21, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Thanks Nataly. I think some of the reps I asked to be sent weren't delivered but that's ok. The hints probably weren't any good.


If you sent them before the deadline and tagged your buddy and Santa's Elf, I'm sure they will be delivered before the end of the event.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> If you sent them before the deadline and tagged your buddy and Santa's Elf, I'm sure they will be delivered before the end of the event.



Oh crap I forgot to tag  .


----------



## Nataly (Dec 21, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Oh crap I forgot to tag  .


Even then, it shouldn't be the problem. Just quote all those messages in your thread and tag. I wouldn't recommend editing since tags won't go through if you edit a post.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Even then, it shouldn't be the problem. Just quote all those messages in your thread and tag. I wouldn't recommend editing since tags won't go through if you edit a post.



Cool. Will do .

Thanks for the reminders. I totally forgot about the drawing option.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 21, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Cool. Will do .
> 
> Thanks for the reminders. I totally forgot about the drawing option.


You are very welcome 
I believe drawing is the last individual task.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> You are very welcome
> I believe drawing is the last individual task.



Thanks! Will do the speech later today. I'm not sure how long it should be. Hopefully a paragraph or two is good enough.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 21, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Thanks! Will do the speech later today. I'm not sure how long it should be. Hopefully a paragraph or two is good enough.


Paragraph should be good, but if you are willing to do more, you are more than welcome. it's all about Christmas spirit and the sense of giving this time a year.


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 21, 2018)

@indrasarrow delivery from your Santa:


*Spoiler*: __ 





_Happy Holidays


Whose Christmas is that? I think I know.
Its owner is quite happy though.
Full of joy like a vivid rainbow,
I watch him laugh. I cry hello.

He gives his Christmas a shake,
And laughs until her belly aches.
The only other sound's the break,
Of distant waves and birds awake.

The Christmas is Happy, Lights and deep,
But he has promises to keep,
After cake and lots of sleep.
Sweet dreams come to him cheap.

He rises from his gentle bed,
With thoughts of kittens in his head,
He eats his jam with lots of bread.
Ready for the day ahead_.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 24, 2018)

Team *Christmas Tree*! 
Hopefully, you guys enjoyed this event and the gifts from your Secret Santas who will most likely be revealed soon.
Thank you for making this fun 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!​


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas @Nataly !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 24, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Merry Christmas @Nataly !!!


Happy Holidays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks to @Nataly for being team mvp and leader. I did not do all of my tasks, but she carried this team.

I say we did not to bad, so congrats everyone on a nice event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2018)

nataly is god

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you for such encouraging words, @Superman We are the best team no matter what! Of course, I got you after I'm done being 24'd

Thank you @President Raiden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 26, 2018)

Belligerent Elf said:


> @A. Waltz
> 
> From Santa:
> 
> ...


omgod i never saw this i didnt even see this thread?? thank u secret santa this reminds me of a bleach poem!


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 26, 2018)

where is the thread where it told us who our secret santa is? i dont see it in contest central


----------



## Nataly (Dec 26, 2018)

A. Waltz said:


> where is the thread where it told us who our secret santa is? i dont see it in contest central


Click on the link in the quote and you will be able to see



Majin Lu said:


> [USERGROUP=523]@Team Light[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=524]@Team Santa[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=521]@Team Tree[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=522]@Team Snow[/USERGROUP] [USERGROUP=525]@Team Gift[/USERGROUP]
> *Prizes*
> = 0.5 CC point
> = 1 CC point
> ...



And it is in the main thread ->


----------



## Zensuki (Dec 27, 2018)

Hope everyone had a merry christmas! Got busy at the end with finals (and ill ) but it was still a good time! New Years coming soon


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 27, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> *Ho-Ho-Holidaze 2018:*
> 
> @001 - 19
> @A. Waltz - 30
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2018)

Of course Underworld overachiever gets the most points. @Underworld Broker 


Who was my secret Santa that gave up on me after the video?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Of course Underworld overachiever gets the most points. @Underworld Broker
> 
> 
> Who was my secret Santa that gave up on me after the video?


Your SS was Sixth Ranger


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Your SS was Sixth Ranger





Six.....sixth ranger!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Six.....sixth ranger!?


@Sixth Ranger


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 27, 2018)

Superman said:


> Of course Underworld overachiever gets the most points. @Underworld Broker



What were you expecting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> What were you expecting


You get 2nd or something 
You have a few chapters reflecting on the defeat
You train for an arc
Next contest you one shot everyone.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> You get 2nd or something
> You have a few chapters reflecting on the defeat
> You train for an arc
> Next contest you one shot everyone.



I'm no hero, I'm the final boss who doesnt need training anymore


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

40 points. Awesome. 

Now if i can get elf to give me that 100K back  .


----------

